# Turning closet into cage



## ccole93 (Sep 22, 2012)

I'll try to post pictures later, but my room in my apartment has a 8x4x4 closet! So convenient! I was gonna build a cage but I feel like turning the closet into an enclosure would be easier. Has anyone done this? My tegu is really tiny right now so it won't be practical for a while.


----------



## james.w (Sep 22, 2012)

You will still basically have to build a cage in the closet. The substrate and humidity will more than likely rot the wood/drywall in the closet. You could definitely build it in their but if you ever need to move it, it may be easier and more practical not to.


----------



## ccole93 (Sep 22, 2012)

True. Could I layer the walls with something so the humidity doesn't effect it? Maybe some kind of plastic?


----------



## Steven. (Sep 22, 2012)

Bro i won't even know where to start. How would you keep humidity? The soaked substrate would mess up the floor. The humidity would mess up the walls.. Draw out couple plans first and think about it before you start putting money into it

sent from my phone to your eyes


----------



## tegus4life (Sep 22, 2012)

Yeah just make sure it's not too hard to disassemble if you have to move out of the apartment if you're talking about putting a cage in the closet but as far as making the actual closet with floors and all an enclosure goes, I would think twice. You would probably end up destroying the apartment if you just threw some substrate in it...


----------



## RehabRalphy (Sep 22, 2012)

Goodbye security deposit.


----------



## ccole93 (Sep 22, 2012)

It's an old apartment that belongs to my boyfriend's father and he said he doesn't care. He knows a thing or two about construction so he's gonna help. Thanks for the input though. And I'm not a "bro."


----------



## tegus4life (Sep 22, 2012)

Haha ok, well in that case you should put a top on it so humidity doesn't escape as easily. I would advise lining it with some form of fiber reinforced plastic or something that'll prevent the wood from rotting due to humidity/temps (which you'll need to figure out how to keep in the cage). You'll also need a way to get a good uv light and good hot basking spot set up. You should look at the way people have built their enclosures and see if you can mimic that in your closet set up. Good luck!


----------



## Steven. (Sep 22, 2012)

ccole93 said:


> It's an old apartment that belongs to my boyfriend's father and he said he doesn't care. He knows a thing or two about construction so he's gonna help. Thanks for the input though. And I'm not a "bro."



hahaha i apologize. lol. But since construction is no issue.. your imagination is the limit. Just make sure is has a top for temps and humidty purposes. I would just paint the wall in some kinda drylok, that should protect it. good luck.


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 23, 2012)

RehabRalphy said:


> Goodbye security deposit.



[size=large]FUNNY LOL!

ARE YOU ON THE 2ND FLOOR OR ABOVE? JUST ENCLOSE THE BALCONY IF YOU ARE. THE NATURAL SUN RAYS WOULD BE GREAT FOR YOUR TEGU.[/size]


----------

